# A couple of Ninja funnies



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2002)

Ninja food? http://www.ninjaburger.com

IT Ninjas? 


> The I.T. Ninjas are responsible for all the "behind the scenes" work done at Angst Technology. This includes, but is not limited to answering trouble tickets, server backups, defense against raiding samurai, network administration, network security, and phones. They are loyal to their "master" Hugh and only make their presence known to certain Angst employees.


See em in action at http://www.inktank.com/AT/index.cfm?toon=09-15-00


----------



## Wertle (Aug 13, 2002)

The Brunching Shuttlecocks does it again...

http://brunching.com/ninjamassage.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2002)

Dont ya just hate it when ya get those pressure points wrong?
:rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Aug 13, 2002)

I *hate* it when that happens!!

My wife does some pressure point work......probably the reason I don't let her give me "back rubs" after I tick her off.....I might not be able to move when she gets done with me!!

 

Peace--


----------

